# Bunny Buster Slingshots



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I just ordered a couple of Bunny Buster slingshots from his web site! I'll post pictures of them when I get them and also some pics of target shooting with them. Got me a walnut ergo and a cherry pocket shooter with natural gum for bands. Stay tuned in for the results! Maybe I'll do a video too! Maybe.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I've got a bunny buster osage double ergo that I like real well. I'm sure you'll like the ones you're getting.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I've wanted a B.B. slingshot for a long time. Next time I'm going to get a "flatband" slingshot from Gary.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

smitty said:


> Yeah, I've wanted a B.B. slingshot for a long time. Next time I'm going to get a "flatband" slingshot from Gary.


I highly recommend it!


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

I got two I love them both!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I just sent the money to Mr. Gary "Flatband" Miller for one of his custom (highly sought after) slingshots and am having a hard time staying in my chair! It's really a shame to buy something like that and then wear all the shine off of it, but that is what I plan on doing with it!
Aaron, that review you did was great, but where is the video of you shooting targets with it? No review is complete now-a-days without one.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yo Trugreen, you have two Flatbanders or two Bunny Busters?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

smitty said:


> I just ordered a couple of Bunny Buster slingshots from his web site! I'll post pictures of them when I get them and also some pics of target shooting with them. Got me a walnut ergo and a cherry pocket shooter with natural gum for bands. Stay tuned in for the results! Maybe I'll do a video too! Maybe.


Hi Smitty








I am sending out your new BB slingshots tomorrow morning (saturday 1/23/10).
I hope you will like them.
Tom


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

EEE-Haaa !!! Here they cpme !!! Thanks Tom !


----------

